# new camcorder



## natalia (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi everyone...

This time, i am planning to gift innovative camcorder to my daughter on her 18th birthday. My budget is not too high so, i am looking for a device that can be availed at affordable cost. 

Can anyone provide me some relevant details about latest camcorder specifications???? Or refer me any good and reliable portal through which i can get best product???


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 14, 2010)

well here are the 2 low budget camcoder from sony
DCR-SX63E - 16k - it supports memory stick n light weight,60x zoom

DCR-SR88E - 21k - it has 120GB hard drive..60x zoom


----------

